# Sadzīves tehnika >  Fluorescentās laimas LED aizvietotāja pieslēgšana

## abidox

Nonāca manā rīcībā šāda tipa lampa, kuru var likt fluorescentās lampas vietā, komplektā nāk dummy starter (1oma pretestība)
http://www.lidl.de/de/livarno-lux-led-roehre/p182903
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...143283-82-1100

jautājums vai nekas slikts nenotiks ja to pieslēgs pa taisno bez balasta jo LED lampām balasts parasti nav vajadzīgs.

----------


## next

To jau var zinaat tikai tas kas taadu lampu izjaucis.
LED lampas tak visaadas - ir kam stabilizeets draiveris iebuuveets un ir kam balasta kondikjis.
A shitaa varbuut uz to arii reekjinaata ka balasta drosele virknee buus.

----------


## Tārps

Ražotāja mājaslapā, šo lampu rezerves daļās rāda draiveri.

----------


## abidox

papētīju vērīgāk - manējā ir tāda pat, kā otrajā linkā. instrukcijā viss skaidrs ar šo aizvieto fluorescento lampu bez vajadzības pārtaisīt slēgumu, startera vietā liek komplektā esošo (reāli iekšā 1 oma rezistors) pati lampa ar testeri vienā galā 5 omi otrā galā mērās ap 5 megaomi. vēl arī minēts not dimmable (to arī man nevajag) un, ka nav savietojams ar elektronisko balastu.
viss jau būtu OK, bet instrukcijā nav minēts vai balasta droseli var amputēt varētu jau pamēģināt pieslēgt un paskatīties ja nejobņī tad OK, ja jobņī tad izķidāšu rezerves daļās.

tomēr pirms eksperimentēt gribētu zināt citu viedokli - varbūt kāds ir saskāries

----------


## abidox

tātad izjaucu: starterī 0.33 omi otrā lampas galā 2.7 omi rezistori. iekšā kautkas līdzīgs impulsu barokli ar visu ieejas filtru un pretestību izejā 100V kondiķis.
LEDi uz alumīnija plāksnes 2 x 18 gab.


manuprāt nevajadzētu jobņīt nekam

----------


## marizo

Nezinu par konkrētajām caurulēm, bet vtac viens gals ir atzīmēts kā input. Tur arī slēdzu klāt 220V un viss.
Domāju, ka arī šeit ir tāpat. Starteris un 2,7 omi otrā galā vajadzīgi tikai, lai noslēgtos ķēde, bet drosele tikai samazina lietderību.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kā var tāda lenta izturēt to jaudu bez dzesēšanas?


 10W tikai un tika teikts:



> LEDi uz alumīnija plāksnes 2 x 18 gab.


 Diez vai vairāk par 70 grādiem uzsils.

----------


## abidox

tatad rezultāti (nebija laika iepostēt) viss strādā laigan diodes silst tomēr nekas nekūst un nesprāgst, pats kontrolieris turās vēss. vienīgi neliela mirgošana tai gaismai - itkā baigi netraucē, bet tomēr...

----------

